# Can you name this piece?



## AnasA (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey,

Can anyone tell me what the name of the piece of music at the end of this video is please?
It would be greatly appreciated. 
I have only just begun listening to classical music so forgive my early ignorance.

The piece in question begins around the 25:00 mark and continues from there.





Thank you


----------



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

The piece is called Mars by Nick Ingman & Terry Devine-King. It is from videogame Heavy Rain.






And don't thank me, thank to Shazam!


----------



## AnasA (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you Shazam!


----------

